# New Orleans Hornets (21-11) @ GS Warriors (19-14)



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

VS.










Oracle Arena, Oakland, CA 
9:30pm CST











































































Preview​
_At this point last year, the New Orleans Hornets were one of the worst teams in the NBA. Now, they are healthy and playing like one of the best.


New Orleans can record its longest road winning streak in nearly five years when it meets the Golden State Warriors on Friday night.

The Hornets (21-11) have not finished with a winning record since 2002-03, but enter this matchup tied with Dallas for the third-best record in the Western Conference.

New Orleans has won six of seven overall after beating the Los Angeles Clippers 95-81 on Wednesday behind 29 points and 10 rebounds from David West._

More

I'm not sure what to expect from this one but I'm hoping for the best for the Hornets. Hustle off the bench in the form of Ryan Bowen may return tonight. The Warriors were pretty much humiliated by Dallas in their last game so they're going to look to get back on track so I hope the Hornets take these guys seriously. Baron, of course will look to kill his former team but it'll probably be someone like Belinelli or Azubuike that has a bigger game. GEAUX HORNETS!


----------



## bee-fan (Nov 4, 2006)

I don't know what to expect either, I haven't been paying too much attention to GS this year. I wonder if Byron will stick with the rotation from the previous game, if so they will need to produce more points to have a chance to win.


----------



## pG_prIDe (Jun 23, 2002)

I hope that time on the bench will fire up Rasual, Julian and Pargo.


----------



## noballer07 (Jul 4, 2006)

Yeah, I dont think we can play just 6 players all game against the Warriors, Rasual and Pargo will need to step it up and give us some offense to keep up with Baron and Monta in the backcourt.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Brandan Wright is starting for the Warriors tonight.


----------



## noballer07 (Jul 4, 2006)

girllovesthegame said:


> Brandan Wright is starting for the Warriors tonight.


The Clips and Warriors must really think David West sucks...


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Hornets have 11 assists already...they only average 20 point something a game.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

I guess Baron will play all 48 minutes tonight.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Did anyone see Tyson shoot that jumper? LOL!


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Wow the bench has gone 4 minutes and they aren't even running a deficit...Pargo's actually looked useful for the first time in weeks.Scott is one hell of a coach if he can get Pargo to just be competent.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Oh great. Hornets have gone soft now and Warriors are on the run and getting calls.


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

Oh my god what a comeback.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Scott calls a timeout after GS goes on an huge run. :azdaja:


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Halftime 

Hornets 58
Warriors 56

:banghead:


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

It would be nice if they'd start calling Jackson for holding on the pick and roll...A couple of times he had a bearhug on Paul...I don't really think any of their picks were legal.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Diable said:


> It would be nice if they'd start calling Jackson for holding on the pick and roll...A couple of times he had a bearhug on Paul...I don't really think any of their picks were legal.


They're probably scared of p*ssing Jackson off. :laugh:


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Bennet Salvatore heard me....That was about the fifth worst illegal screen Jackson has made tonight though


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Paul with 4 fouls and the 4th quarter hasn't even gotten here yet. Tyson has 15pts and 19 rebounds. Dude came to ball tonight.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

At least he had enough sense to sit CP down for the rest of the 3rd. Because you just know Baron was ready for the first moment to do a stupid flop or something.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Tyson is on a mission and all I can say about Peja is .... Peja, Peja, Peja.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

That offensive foul CP got was a load of crap...Davis is one of the biggest floppers in the world and those stupid refs actually believe Paul knocked him over 20 feet from the basket while he was stepping back.It's amazing how many guys base their entire game on the belief that the refs are a bunch of chumps who'll buy stuff like that


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

Oh no, West takes ages to heal.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

That was a bad fall...God if David's out any length of time this team will be in real trouble


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Bowen has had a couple of nice plays down the stretch...Chandler monster stat night too...CP seems to be making an impression on the Warriors broadcast guys too.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Chandler seems very pleased with himself...I guess he deserves to strut right now...Very nice win for the Hornets...Nice to see the bench do it's job...Force someone else to play too many minutes instead of CP


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

Hope we got some glucose remaining for Phoenix tomorrow.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Wow. That game was something else. I sure hope West will be ok. He'll be sore as heck tomorrow. Hope his tailbone will be ok. CP completely took over down the stretch. Tyson was just a beast. I'm glad Mo decided to show up down the stretch as well. Peja was good tonight too. Good effort overall. :clap:


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Recap​


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

The look on his face pretty much sums up his night. :headbang:


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Too much Paul for Warriors​
*(01-04) 22:54 PST Oakland -- Golden State point guard Baron Davis might have proved Friday night that he deserves an All-Star selection. New Orleans point guard Chris Paul, however, proved that he'll probably get the All-Star nod, and, more importantly, that he's the leader of the better team.

"That was quite a performance you just witnessed," Golden State coach Don Nelson said. "Wow, (New Orleans) was very impressive."

In a rarity, a marquee matchup actually lived up to the hype with Davis playing well only to see Paul turn it on late and lead the Hornets to a 116-104 win over the Warriors in front of an Oracle Arena sellout crowd of 19,596.

Golden State (19-15) provided little help to Davis. Andris Biedrins had 20 points and nine rebounds that were canceled by Tyson Chandler's 22 and 22, and Al Harrington had 24 too-little too-late points.

New Orleans (22-11), on the other hand, got 44 combined points from Peja Stojakovic and David West to add to Chandler's 12th double-double in the last 16 games. Paul played the role of maestro. *

http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/c/a/2008/01/05/SPB3U9GBG.DTL

Paul helps Hornets sting the Warriors Baron's bested in duel of All-Star candidates​
*OAKLAND — Warriors guard Baron Davis' campaign for a berth in the All-Star Game doesn't include any mock YouTube advertisements such as the hilarious used-car salesman spoof that Toronto Raptors forward Chris Bosh cut in an attempt to win votes. 
Instead, Davis' chances of becoming an All-Star for the third time in his NBA career will be carried purely by his production on the floor each night. 

And while he did his part numerically Friday night, his counterpart from New Orleans, Chris Paul, made the bigger impression on the voting public. 

Paul scored 24 points and added 13 assists and did the bulk of his damage — 11 points and four assists — in the final quarter as the Hornets ran away with their first meeting against the Warriors this season, 116-104 at Oracle Arena. 

"That was quite a performance we just witnessed," Warriors coach Don Nelson said. "We just didn't play at a high enough level. And even if we would have, I'm still not sure we would have won." 

The Hornets' rugged front line looked like a trio of All-Stars in its own right — forwards Peja Stojakovic and David West combined for 44 points and 11 rebounds, while center Tyson Chandler ran roughshod through the paint on his way to a season-high-tying 22 rebounds and a season-high 22 points. *

http://www.insidebayarea.com/warriors/ci_7889712



> _"Chris Paul is as close to Steve Nash as you're going to get for a while, and he's going to be quite the player for a long, long time," Nelson said._


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I read one of those articles...It said that Davis won the individual matchup...He had two more points,five fewer assists and played over 10 minutes more.Baron outflopped him though.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Tyson's dunk was Dunk of the Night. He and CP3 really put the exclamation point on the evening with that one. :lol: @ the crowd's reaction. 

Tyson's Dunk of the Night


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

BTW Diable, did you see Baron go head hunting on CP3 at the 2:50 mark in the 4th?


----------

